# Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet



## Zyanoses (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo und zwar bin ich beim stöbern nach News auf folgendes gestoßen.
Und zwar ist wohl ein Bulldozer 8130P FX im Cinebench R11.5 getestet worden.Im Cinebench R11.5 war der Bulldozer mit 7.79 pkt schneller als ein core i7 960 der erreichte im test 5.48pkt.
Der bulldozer lag im test nur kurz hinter einen AMD OPteron der 12 cores hat und mit 7.95 pkt einen ticken schneller war . Ob die test jezt echt sind weis man zum jezigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht.

Quelle: Hardware News, Computer & Overclocking - PC Masters

Link: AMD FX-8130P schneller als Core i7 (LGA 1366) bei Cinebench? : PCMasters


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Ich traue den Benches nicht über dem Weg, warte lieber bis zum Launch.


----------



## Zyanoses (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

wolte euch das trozdem nicht vorendhalten


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Beim Cinebench laufen alle 4 Module voll, kann also gut sein, dass er um diesen Faktor schneller ist als ein Quad mit SMT.
Ist aber für Games nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Die Meldung ist über zwei Wochen alt und wahrscheinlich ein Fake. 

Einfach die originale Quelle angeben: http://hartware.net/news_51791.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Wow, 2 Wochen schon alt, jop, kann ein Fake sein, schwer zu sagen.
Das ist aber auch nervig, wenn einige Leute meinen mit Photoshop Arbeiten lustig sein zu wollen.


----------



## >JD< (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

denke schon das es ein Fake ist man vergleiche nur mal die Kommas


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Mal abgesehen davon das es keine vollen 8 Kerne sind warte ich lieber auf den Launch.


----------



## mmayr (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Meldung ist über zwei Wochen alt und wahrscheinlich ein Fake.
> 
> Einfach die originale Quelle angeben: AMD FX-8130P schneller als Core i7-960 - News Hartware.net


 
Warum wurde diese "alte News" dann nicht hier veröffentlicht? Jedes andere BD-Gerücht wird auch aufgegriffen und auf der Main platziert. 
Wenn man eure offiziellen News kritisiert, heißts "du musst es ja nicht lesen", wenns aber eine Usernews ist, dann kritisiert Ihr! 

Ich für meinen Teil danke dem Threadersteller. Für mich war das was Neues und Interessantes!


----------



## Chrisch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*

Türlich ist das nen Fake, allein schon das im orangenen Balken eine kleinere Schrift verwendet wird als in den anderen Balken. Das ist Beweis genug 

Auch ist der Abstand der Schrift zum Rand in der ersten Zeile vom System (Processor) falsch.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Warum wurde diese "alte News" dann nicht hier veröffentlicht? Jedes andere BD-Gerücht wird auch aufgegriffen und auf der Main platziert.
> Wenn man eure offiziellen News kritisiert, heißts "du musst es ja nicht lesen", wenns aber eine Usernews ist, dann kritisiert Ihr!
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil danke dem Threadersteller. Für mich war das was Neues und Interessantes!


 
Was ist interessant an einem Fake?
Wenn man alles auf die Newspage packt sieht es noch schlimmer aus als jetzt schon...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Warum wurde diese "alte News" dann nicht hier veröffentlicht? Jedes andere BD-Gerücht wird auch aufgegriffen und auf der Main platziert. Wenn man eure offiziellen News kritisiert, heißts "du musst es ja nicht lesen", wenns aber eine Usernews ist, dann kritisiert Ihr! Ich für meinen Teil danke dem Threadersteller. Für mich war das was Neues und Interessantes!


Der Fake ist zu offensichtlich. Davon ab kritisiere ich nicht, sondern stelle schlicht objektiv fest: Die News ist über zwei Wochen alt und die originale Quelle ist nicht angeben. Wo ist das bitte Kritik?


----------



## fornax7.10 (10. Juni 2011)

Ist doch egal, das gute daran ist, dass man merkt, dass alle gespannt auf den Wurf von AMD warten. Ich persönlich ja auch! 

Ich bedanke mich beim TE.


----------



## Zyanoses (10. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich habe das bild zum ersten mall gesehen . Das es ein fake ist wuste ich nicht genau so wenig das es das bild schon 2 wochen gibt. Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich das es vieleicht auch andere gibt die auf BD News warten und so habe ich es hier reingepostet.Es war nicht meine Absicht alte kamellen wieder aufkochen zu lassen oder ne fake News zu schreiben . Der gute Wille war vater dieser tat .Für die Leute die es als fake erkannt haben und die bilder schon kennen /Sorry . Werde ich in den nächsten Nesw bissel besser nachforschen.


----------



## Fuzi0n (10. Juni 2011)

Ist ein Fake. Punkt. Man kann den Thread hier getrost sperren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2011)

*@ Zyanoses*

War wie gesagt keine Kritik, sondern ein Hinweis. Es ist u.a. mein Job Leaks und Co. zu kennen, daher wusste ich von wo und wann die Meldung ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2011)

Wow, das is ja mal wieder ein richtig schlechter Fake, nichtmal die richtige Schriftart zum faken der Werte wurde verwendet


----------



## mmayr (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer im Cinebench R11.5 getestet!!!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der Fake ist zu offensichtlich. Davon ab kritisiere ich nicht, sondern stelle schlicht objektiv fest: Die News ist über zwei Wochen alt und die originale Quelle ist nicht angeben. Wo ist das bitte Kritik?


 
Ich hätte es nicht als Fake erkannt. Hab aber auch nicht danach Ausschau gehalten. 
Wollte nur den Threadersteller in Schutz nehmen, der es sichtlich nur gut gemeint hat.


----------



## xeonsys (10. Juni 2011)

müssen wir noch lange auf den test von pcgh warten.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

xeonsys schrieb:


> müssen wir noch lange auf den test von pcgh warten.?


 
It's done when it's done.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

xeonsys schrieb:


> müssen wir noch lange auf den test von pcgh warten.?


 
Der richtige Test kommt erst zum Release. Wie immer.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Juni 2011)

wPrime: 5,688 sec  Super Pi: 15,412 sec 
 CB R10: 27678  CB R11.5: 7,86 OBRovsky Blog: This is NOT Excavator ...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> wPrime: 5,688 sec  Super Pi: 15,412 sec
> CB R10: 27678  CB R11.5: 7,86 OBRovsky Blog: This is NOT Excavator ...



sieht nach Fake aus ... besonderst weil Taktraten ausgeweißt sind


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Juni 2011)

CB R11.5 Wert kommt mittlerweiler aus mehreren unterschiedlichen Quellen?(Taktfrequenz unbekannt.)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Juni 2011)

Nervt die Fakes


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (12. Juni 2011)

Die Leaks mehren sich ?(könnte wetten das Manche nur ein NDA bis zum 11.Juni hatten.)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nervt die Fakes



Obwohl , wir haben damals wo der BD im Cine Bench 11,5 und Single core mit 0,8x Points abgeschlossen hat ... den BD dann mit 8 Cores auch in den Bereich 7,5 punkte hochgerechnet .


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Wert Von 7 bis 8 geistert auf allen möglichen websites rum aus unterschiedlichen quellen.Meine meinung es verdichtet sich.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Meine Meinung: Warten bis die Tests draußen sind.
Vorher kann man sonst was streuen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

wenn amd agressiv vorgegangen ist,dann haben die das NDA bis zum 11.juni ausgelegt .Mögen die Leaks vorstellungen beginnen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Warum bis zum 11. Juni?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

ich warte auch lieber auf Tests, die ich nachvollziehen kann.
Aber von einem 4 Modul Prozessor erwarte ich schon, dass er einen 4 Core Prozessor schlagen kann, besonders dort, wo die 4 Module auch frei atmen können.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum bis zum 11. Juni?



Weil da der Launch sein sollte?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Weil da der Launch sein sollte?



Quelle?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Mehrere AMD-Slides für OEMs etc. Der Launch wurde aber bekanntlich verschoben.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Das ist mir auch klar.
Allerdings kommt gleich der nächste um die Ecke der sagt: öhh...nie angekündigt, alles nur wegen Llano, keine stepping probleme


Dem wollte ich nur zuvorkommen


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

11.Juni war doch das magische Datum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Für die Vorstellung?
Ja, aber AMD hat diese ja verschoben, mag sein, dass da jetzt Benchmarks durchgesickert sind, aber trotzdem zu wenig Informationen liefern.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

das wird schon.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

Mal schauen. In den nächsten 30-60 Tagen werden auf jeden Fall immer mehr Infos kommen. Ich denke nicht, das AMD erst mit dem Release in 60-90 Tagen die Infos erst raus hauen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, wenns tatsächlich am Stepping liegt, werden sie dann mit Benchmarks anrücken, wenn das Stepping läuft und dann wird man auch sehen, was es gebracht hat.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

läuft bei der E3 nicht die AMD Eyefinity technologie mit einem AMD FX-8130P den es im freiem markt gar nicht geben wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Zumindest auf einer FX-CPU.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Ich werde wenn dann eh nur den unabhängigen Tests glauben schenken.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

wenn das stepping so unterirdisch wäre kann mann das in 60-90 tagen auch nicht nicht mehr ändern.LIano bringt einfach mehr geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

AMD kommt dann gleich mit dem Bulldozer 2 raus anstatt noch mal ein Phenom Debakel zu erleben.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kommt dann gleich mit dem Bulldozer 2 raus anstatt noch mal ein Phenom Debakel zu erleben.


 
Also gibts die nächsten 2 Jahre nur Phenoms?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Wieso, reicht doch noch aus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn man so nach Bulldozer googlet, kommen an erster Stelle viele Fakes von Bulldozer im PCGH Forum, auch nicht gerade toll..


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

das wäre für intel doch eine super vorstellung!


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kommt dann gleich mit dem Bulldozer 2 raus anstatt noch mal ein Phenom Debakel zu erleben.



*******, das im Herst/Winter 2011 alle Phenoms eingestellt werden, dann kann ich mir also 2012 gar keine AMD CPU mehr kaufen


----------

